# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ποσο χαλια πηγε η εγκατασταση του κλιματιστικου μου...?

## dalai

Μερικες φορες σκεφτεσε ,καλυτερα να το κανεις μονος σου παρα να στο κανει "ειδικος"....
Επειδη λοιπον οι ψυκτικοι το καλοκαιρι γινονται ειδος προς εξαφανιση ,τελικα βρηκα με τα χιλια ζορια εναν "ψυκτικο" και μαλιστα κανονικα στο επαγκελμα να μου περασει ενα δωδεκαρι απο τα makro 
Απο που να ξεκινησω...
Εβαλε τον ενα χαλκοσωληνα μεταχηρησμενο απο αλλο κλιματιστικο !
 Εβαλε και του δυο σωληνες μαζι σε μια μονωση και το τραγικο για επαγκελματια...
εκανε εξαερωση χωρις αντλια κενου ,αλλα με ελενχομενη  διαρροη για καμοια 5-6 δευτερολεπτα.
Μετα την εγκατασταση για να μου αποδειξει οτι ολα πηγαν καλα εβαλε το μανομετρο και ειδαμε οτι η πιεση ηταν 5,2 ή 5,4 bar  (δεν θυμαμε αν η καθε γραμουλα  στο ρολοι ηταν για 0,1 ή για 0,2 bar)
Τωρα με εχουν πιασει τα νευρα μου και μου ερχετε να παω να το ξυλωσω....

----------


## vasilllis

Τι φρεον εχει?? 407 η 410?

----------


## haris_216

> ..........................Τωρα με εχουν πιασει τα νευρα μου και μου ερχετε να παω να το ξυλωσω....



δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς περιμένεις από εμάς να σχολιάσουμε αλλά για μένα η πιο σωστή αντιμετώπιση θα ήταν να τον "στείλεις σπίτι του" ή να τον βάλεις να το κάνει όπως νομίζεις ότι είναι σωστό (αν υποθέσουμε ότι ξέρεις από αυτά) πριν φύγει και κυρίως πριν τον πληρώσεις (φαντάζομαι μάλλον το έχεις κάνει ήδη).
γενικά μιλώντας, όταν δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με κάτι/κάποιον (τον οποίο και πληρώνουμε) έχει νόημα να κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτό εκείνη τη στιγμή (ειδικά αφού μας "κάθεται" στραβά εξ αρχής).

----------


## kioan

> εκανε εξαερωση χωρις αντλια κενου ,αλλα με ελενχομενη  διαρροη για καμοια 5-6 δευτερολεπτα



Αυτό πρέπει να είναι η νέα μόδα ανάμεσα στα μαστόρια... Το έχω δει και εγώ και εκνευρίστηκα απίστευτα πολύ  :Angry:

----------


## Sted

Οι περισσοτεροι δυστυχως ετσι το κανουν. 
Ενδιαφερομουν το χειμωνα για εγκατασταση και το πρωτο που ρωτουσα ηταν για αντλια κενου. Ολοι επεμεναν οτι δεν χρειαζεται εκτος απο 2 ατομα που ειπαν οπωσδήποτε θα γινει με αυτο το τροπο.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dalai

το 410α εχει πανω του .
Απορω ρε παιδι μου ,ενα παλιο μοτερ απο ψυγειο και μια βαλβιδα τους ειναι ΠΟΛΥ δυσκολο ,αφου τσιγκουνευονται να παρουν αντλια κενου?
Πραγματικα θα παω να παρω το εξοπλισμο για air condition  και θα δηλωσω ψυκτικος

----------


## aris285

Στα παλια κλιματιστικα με το R22 δεν πολυκαναμε κενο αρκουσε και η εξαερωση αλλα με το 410 ειναι κανωνας το κενο πριν ανοιξει η βανα. Τωρα κανονικα θελει ολλο αδιασμα και ξαναγεμισμα αλλα τι να του πεις τωρα του μαστορα.

Εdit : σημερα με πηρε ενας αλβανος τηλεφωνο και μου πουλαγε R22 με 8 ευρο το κιλο χωρις τιμολογια φυσικα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Στα παλια κλιματιστικα με το R22 δεν πολυκαναμε κενο αρκουσε και η εξαερωση αλλα με το 410 ειναι κανωνας το κενο πριν ανοιξει η βανα. Τωρα κανονικα θελει ολλο αδιασμα και ξαναγεμισμα αλλα τι να του πεις τωρα του μαστορα.
> 
> Εdit : σημερα με πηρε ενας αλβανος τηλεφωνο και μου πουλαγε R22 με 8 ευρο το κιλο χωρις τιμολογια φυσικα.



Για αυτο τον ρωτησα! απο οσο ξερω το 410 θελει οπωσδηποτε κενο...

----------


## leosedf

> το 410α εχει πανω του .
> Απορω ρε παιδι μου ,ενα παλιο μοτερ απο ψυγειο και μια βαλβιδα τους ειναι ΠΟΛΥ δυσκολο ,αφου τσιγκουνευονται να παρουν αντλια κενου?
> Πραγματικα θα παω να παρω το εξοπλισμο για air condition  και θα δηλωσω ψυκτικος



Ebay έχει μανόμετρα σε καλές τιμές ακόμα και ψηφιακά.
Επίσης και αντλίες κενού. 
Μήπως κάθε καλοκαίρι να το ρίχνουμε παράνομα στο ψυκτικό?

----------


## picdev

αυτό με την αντλία κενού δεν το ήξερα, για εξηγήστε το λίγο παραπάνω.
Μπορεί να έχει μειωμένη απόδοση? το 410 πως γεμίζει ? χρειάζεται ψηφιακή ζυγαριά?
μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις η δεν επιτρέπεται?
Εμένα ένας μου είχε βάλει τη σωλήνα του νερού κάτω απο τις σωλήνες του φρέον με αποτέλεσμα να τσακίσει και να μην φεύγει το νερό, ξύλοσα τις σωλήνες, έσπασα το στόκο και ευτυχώς κατέφερα να τη βάλω στο πλάι

----------


## Telis123

Αχχχ, κατι μου θυμιζουν ολα αυτα...  :Biggrin:  , μεχρι που εμαθα να τα μετραω και να τα τοποθετω μονος μου και απο τοτε ολα καλα
σε ολα ( ενα περιεργο πραμα ρε παιδι μου )

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Ebay έχει μανόμετρα σε καλές τιμές ακόμα και ψηφιακά.
> Επίσης και αντλίες κενού. 
> Μήπως κάθε καλοκαίρι να το ρίχνουμε παράνομα στο ψυκτικό?



Δεν θα ήταν και άσχημα ,500 euro το πολύ εργαλεία θες και είσαι πρώτος μάστορας,, Έτσι κιαλλιος τώρα είναι όποιος προλάβει και ΟΤΙ προλάβει. . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## aris285

> Δεν θα ήταν και άσχημα ,500 euro το πολύ εργαλεία θες και είσαι πρώτος μάστορας,, Έτσι κιαλλιος τώρα είναι όποιος προλάβει και ΟΤΙ προλάβει. . .



Δεν ειναι ετσι βρε παιδια τα εργαλεια δεν κανουν τον μαστορα. Αν σου τυχει μια βλαβη θα καταλαβεις τι εχει η θα ψαχνεσαι κανοντας πειραματα?

----------


## vasilllis

> αυτό με την αντλία κενού δεν το ήξερα, για εξηγήστε το λίγο παραπάνω.
> Μπορεί να έχει μειωμένη απόδοση? το 410 πως γεμίζει ? χρειάζεται ψηφιακή ζυγαριά?
> μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις η δεν επιτρέπεται?
> Εμένα ένας μου είχε βάλει τη σωλήνα του νερού κάτω απο τις σωλήνες του φρέον με αποτέλεσμα να τσακίσει και να μην φεύγει το νερό, ξύλοσα τις σωλήνες, έσπασα το στόκο και ευτυχώς κατέφερα να τη βάλω στο πλάι



την αντλια κενου την χρειαζεται για να μην αφησει μεσα γραμμαριο απο αερα.Γνωριζωντας οτι ο αερας περιεχει υγρασια,θα κανει μεσα στην σωληνα παγοποιηση και θα φραζει την διοδο του φρεον.
Επισης οπως σωστα τα λες ,η πληρωση γινεται με αφαιρεση ζυγιση επανατοποθετηση.

----------


## sotron1

Έτσι γίνεται τώρα. Καταστήματα  που πουλάνε air condition και λένε δωρεάν τοποθέτηση αυτό κάνουν. Βρίσκουν κάποια εταιρία και τους λένε 20 ευρώ η τοποθέτηση η έχουν κάποιον άσχετο που να πιάνουν τα χέρια τους και εγκαθιστούν μηχανήματα.

Γιατί για να κάνεις τοποθέτηση καινούργιου, τι χρειάζεσαι? Τρύπημα,ούπα στερέωση την βάση, βίδωμα  η εξωτερική μονάδα. Τρύπημα μέσα, ούπα, στερέωση τις μονάδας. Κόψιμο σωλήνων και σύνδεση μεταξύ των, (αμφιβάλω εάν κάνουν εκτόνωση στον χαλκοσωλήνα), σύνδεση παροχής 220v άνοιγμα την βαλβιδόυλα και (καλά) εξαέρωση. Δια μαγείας βγάλανε μεροκάματο.

----------


## RNR

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά όταν έβαλα τα δυο δικά μου ένα 24 και ένα 18 έφερα τον κολλητό μου απο τον Πύργο του πλήρωσα τις Βενζίνες και τα υλικά σωλήνα και το βάλαμε μαζι, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να αφήσω κάποιον να μου ανοίξει την διαμπερές τρύπα στο σπίτι μου και μετά να θέλει 1 κιλό στόκο για να την μπαλώσει, τον δικό μου τον είχα με την καραμπίνα και η τρύπα έγινε δαχτυλίδι... :Wink:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Δεν ειναι ετσι βρε παιδια τα εργαλεια δεν κανουν τον μαστορα. Αν σου τυχει μια βλαβη θα καταλαβεις τι εχει η θα ψαχνεσαι κανοντας πειραματα?



Πλακα κανω βρε πατριωτη...Αλλοι ομως το παιρνουν στα σοβαρα και κανουν οτι νανε...μη σου κανει εντυπωση...

----------


## dalai

εψαξα τιμες και για ολο τον εξοπλισμο θελεις:
μανομετρο 70
κοφτη 10
ξυστρα 10 
εκχυλωτη 15
αντλια κενου (αν δεν το κανεις με παλιο μοτερ ψυγειου) 150
δηλ με 150-250 ευρω μπορεις να το περασεις μονος σου...

----------


## picdev

παιδιά καλησπέρα , να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για συντήρηση κλιματιστικού.

1) Πρώτα απ όλα όταν συνδέσεις μανόμετρο ειναι λογικό να αρχίσει να φεύγει φρέον μέχρι να το βιδώσεις ? μου φάνηκε ότι έφυγε αρκετό.

2) μονο με το μπλε μανόμετρο μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα? σε βίντεο είδα οτι υπάρχει και κόκκινο

3) με αμπερομέτρηση μπορώ να βγάλω συμπέρασμα σε κλιματιστικό μη inverter ?

τα κλιματιστικα είναι general electric 10 χρονών, με φρέον R407.
στο ταμπελάκι λέει rated input σε watt, δεν είδα να λέει αμπερ

----------


## aris285

> παιδιά καλησπέρα , να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για συντήρηση κλιματιστικού.
> 
> 1) Πρώτα απ όλα όταν συνδέσεις μανόμετρο ειναι λογικό να αρχίσει να φεύγει φρέον μέχρι να το βιδώσεις ? μου φάνηκε ότι έφυγε αρκετό.
> 
> 2) μονο με το μπλε μανόμετρο μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα? σε βίντεο είδα οτι υπάρχει και κόκκινο
> 
> 3) με αμπερομέτρηση μπορώ να βγάλω συμπέρασμα σε κλιματιστικό μη inverter ?
> 
> τα κλιματιστικα είναι general electric 10 χρονών, με φρέον R407.
> στο ταμπελάκι λέει rated input σε watt, δεν είδα να λέει αμπερ



1. ναι και δεν θα συνδέσεις αν δεν λειτουργει στο κρυο ωστε να εχει χαμηλη πιεση η γραμη αλιως δεν βαζεις μανομετρο ειδικα αν λειτουργει στην θερμανση. 

2. βασικα στα περισοτερα κλιματιστικα μονο το μπλε μανομετρο συνδεεται. ΑΛΛΑ συμπερασμα δεν βγαζεις απο το μανομετρο ΜΟΝΟ θελει και θερμομετρο η δουλεια...

3. οχι και ποτε.

Ελενχος φρεον γίνεται μονο το καλοκαίρι. Τον χειμώνα μονο να το αδειασεις τελειως και να το ξαναγεμισεις με την ποσότητα που αναγράφει ειναι το μονο που μπορείς να κάνεις...

----------


## mtzag

Εμενα πηγε να κλεψει τα χαλκοσωληνακια και του καλωδιο του παλιου.. απο το αμαξι του τα κατεβασα.

----------


## sotron1

> 1. ναι και δεν θα συνδέσεις αν δεν λειτουργει στο κρυο ωστε να εχει χαμηλη πιεση η γραμη αλιως δεν βαζεις μανομετρο ειδικα αν λειτουργει στην θερμανση. 
> 
> 2. βασικα στα περισοτερα κλιματιστικα μονο το μπλε μανομετρο συνδεεται. ΑΛΛΑ συμπερασμα δεν βγαζεις απο το μανομετρο ΜΟΝΟ θελει και θερμομετρο η δουλεια...
> 
> 3. οχι και ποτε.
> 
> Ελενχος φρεον γίνεται μονο το καλοκαίρι. Τον χειμώνα μονο να το αδειασεις τελειως και να το ξαναγεμισεις με την ποσότητα που αναγράφει ειναι το μονο που μπορείς να κάνεις...



Εάν κατά την σύνδεση και αποσύνδεση των μανομέτρων πετάξει λάδια τί κάνουμε ;

----------


## aris285

> Εάν κατά την σύνδεση και αποσύνδεση των μανομέτρων πετάξει λάδια τί κάνουμε ;



δεν έγινε και τίποτα αν φύγει λίγο λάδι, αλλά για να πέταξε λάδια σίγουρα έχει φύγει αρκετό φρεον.

----------


## picdev

Όταν λες καλοκαίρι ? Πρέπει να βγάζει κρύο το μηχάνημα ?

Το θερμόμετρο μπαίνει στη χαλκοσωλήνα ?

Επίσης η πίεση είναι συγκεκριμένη σε σχέση με τι ? Με τη θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος?

Πάντως είδα αναφορές που με αμπεροτσιμπιδα έβγαζαν συμπέρασμα αν έχει φρεον 



Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## Nemmesis

> παιδιά καλησπέρα , να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για συντήρηση κλιματιστικού.
> 
> 1) Πρώτα απ όλα όταν συνδέσεις μανόμετρο ειναι λογικό να αρχίσει να φεύγει φρέον μέχρι να το βιδώσεις ? μου φάνηκε ότι έφυγε αρκετό.
> 
> εάν τα μανόμετρα είναι τέρμα κινέζικα και πατάει το βαλβιδακι πριν πατήσει το λαστιχάκι που έχει ο ανταπτορας τότε ναι θα χάσει... επίσης εάν αυτός που χειρίζεται τα μανόμετρα είναι άχρηστος τότε και πάλι ναι θα χάσει... 
> τώρα για το πόσο είναι σωστό να βάζεις μανόμετρα στο κλιματιστικό στην συντήρηση του είναι άλλο θέμα... βάζεις ποτέ στα ψυγείο σου μανόμετρα??? γιατί να βάλεις στο κλιματιστικό??? επίσης... με τα μανόμετρα μόνο δεν πρόκειται ΚΑΝΕΙΣ να πει ΠΟΤΕ με σιγουριά αν είναι οκ το μηχάνημα... κανονικά χρειάζεται να έχεις και στην χαμηλή και στην υψηλή (πράγμα που δεν γίνεται στα οικιακά κλιματιστικά) και επίσης να έχεις και θερμόμετρα στους σωληνες... άσε που στα inverter μηχανήματα που δεν έχει σταθερές στροφές ο συμπιεστής δεν μπορείς να δεις τίποτα γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι στροφές τους έχει και μην ξεχνάμε και τις ηλεκτρονικά ρυθμιζόμενες εκτονωτικές που έχουν τα περισσότερα... δεν είναι με τριχοειδή πλέον... για παράδειγμα σε ένα inverteraki, το ξεκινάς ψύξη και έχεις τα μανόμετρα πάνω.. βλέπεις 120psi και λες είμαι κομπλέ...  και μόλις πάει να ανεβάσει στροφές η πίεση πέφτει στο 60... η πίεση που θα διαβάσεις είναι πολύ σχετική... από την θερμοκρασία έξω.. απο την θερμοκρασία μέσα... ακόμα και το πόσο καθαρά είναι τα φίλτρα παίζουν ρόλο... 
> η σωστή δουλειά είναι ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΆΖΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΈΧΕΙ ΧΑΛΆΣΕΙ, ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΉ ΣΥΝΤΉΡΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΆΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΆΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΝΌΜΕΤΡΑ, ΈΝΑ ΘΕΡΜΌΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΞΕΡΧΌΜΕΝΟ ΑΈΡΑ ΕΊΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΌ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΏΣΕΙ ΕΙΚΌΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΆΝΗΜΑ .... αν δούμε ότι δεν έχουμε απόδοση... το πιο σωστό είναι τράβηγμα ΜΕ ανακυκλωτη να δούμε ποσά υγρά είχε και μετά βάζουμε την αναγραφόμενη τιμή... επίσης αν δούμε οτι πχ. έχουμε ενα μηχανημηνα με r410a που έχει χάσει πάνω από το 30% τότε τα υγρά θέλουν πέταμα και να βάλουμε καινούργια γιατί το r410a είναι μείγμα υγρών και όταν χάνουμε σε αέρια μορφή χάνουμε το ένα συστατικό πρώτα και μετά το άλλο)
> 
> 2) μονο με το μπλε μανόμετρο μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα? σε βίντεο είδα οτι υπάρχει και κόκκινο
> ...



μην σε νοιαζουν τόσο τα αμπέρ... πιο σημαντικό είναι να είναι καθαρό το μέσα στοιχείο και να μην είναι βουλωμένο γιατί αν  είναι βουλωμένα τα στοιχεία το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορούν να πετάξουν- απορροφήσουν θερμότητα και έτσι πάνε και στο θεό οι πιέσεις και  τα ρεύματα... τα περισσότερα παλιά κλιματιστικά εκεί πάσχουν (γιατί όσοι πάνε για service αντί να τα καθαρίσουν κοροϊδεύουν και λένε ότι θέλει και "υγρά" )...

----------


## picdev

Τα κλιματιστικά λάμπουν και βγάζουν κρύο ζεστή , απλά επειδή είναι 10 χρόνων θα ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος αν θέλει συμπλήρωμα .
Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να αδειάσει με ζυγαριά και να γεμίσει όσο λέει , δεν αξίζει το κόπο λέτε ?
Αλλά άντε να βρεις άνθρωπο να το κάνει 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εμενα πηγε να κλεψει τα χαλκοσωληνακια και του καλωδιο του παλιου.. απο το αμαξι του τα κατεβασα.



σε ρώτησε πρώτα? η στα κρυφά τα πήρε?? το λέω γιατί σε περίπτωση που ξηλώσω και εγώ κανένα μηχάνημα λέω το πελάτη αν τα θέλει αλλιώς να τα πάω εγώ για ανακύκλωση... 
για το 1 ευρώ που θα πάρεις από το ένα μέτρο σωλήνα δεν αξίζει να γίνεις ρόμπα... αλήθεια... πόσα σου πήρε για την εγκατάσταση?? αντλία κενού είχε?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τα κλιματιστικά λάμπουν και βγάζουν κρύο ζεστή , απλά επειδή είναι 10 χρόνων θα ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος αν θέλει συμπλήρωμα .
> Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να αδειάσει με ζυγαριά και να γεμίσει όσο λέει , δεν αξίζει το κόπο λέτε ?
> Αλλά άντε να βρεις άνθρωπο να το κάνει 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk




κοιτά αν είσαι από αυτούς που λύνουν κεφαλή για να δούνε τα πιστόνια σε τι κατάσταση είναι, κανε το......αλλα  αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα... μην το κάνεις... στο λέω γιατί και τζάμπα θα χρεωθείς και δεν θα ξέρεις πως θα στην κάνει την δουλειά... για να καταλάβεις... εγώ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις κουβαλάω δυο φιάλες... μια άδεια που θα πάρει τα υγρά του κλιματιστικού και θα τα ζυγίσω για να δω αν έχασε πολλά... και ανάλογα με το πόσα έχασε και τι υγρό είναι θα αποφασίσουμε αν τα τα βάλουμε στο κλιματιστικό η όχι... και μετά με την δική μου που έχει καθαρό φρεον θα συμπληρώσω ανάλογα... ενώ κάποιοι συνάδελφοι απλά με την φιάλη τους πάνε και τραβάμε υγρά και όσο πάρει.... και μετά με την ίδια φιάλη βάζουν υγρά... και αλλοιώνουν έτσι τα υγρά τους χωρίς να τους νοιάζει... η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν άκουσα αυτό να φταίει για κάποια βλάβη... απλά δικό πρόβλημα είναι που θέλω να είμαι απόλυτος όσο μπορώ... κάποια στιγμή θέλω να πάρω και αναλυτή υγρών αλλά τρια χιλιάρικα έχει ο π...στης..

ελληνική μόδα είναι αυτό με τον φρεον.. στα κλιματιστικά... στα αυτοκίνητα κλπ κλπ καλά στα αυτοκίνητα αλλάζουμε και τα λάδια του συμπιεστή (πόσοι άραγε την πάτησαν και γάμησαν τα αμάξια τους σε άσχετους) ... στα ψυγεία είναι δύσκολο να γίνει... αν γινόταν και εκεί κάθε χρόνο θα έβαζαν τον κοσμάκη να κάνει "συντήρηση "

----------


## mtzag

> σε ρώτησε πρώτα? η στα κρυφά τα πήρε?? το λέω γιατί σε περίπτωση που ξηλώσω και εγώ κανένα μηχάνημα λέω το πελάτη αν τα θέλει αλλιώς να τα πάω εγώ για ανακύκλωση...  για το 1 ευρώ που θα πάρεις από το ένα μέτρο σωλήνα δεν αξίζει να γίνεις ρόμπα... αλήθεια... πόσα σου πήρε για την εγκατάσταση?? αντλία κενού είχε?



 Οχι δε ρωτησε οταν εφυγε πηγα στο μπαλκονι ειδα οτι λειπανε τα παλια τον προλαβα και του τα κατεβασα απο το αμαξι δεν κανουνε οπως λες 1ευρω αλλα 15 πηρε αν θυμαμε 70 και αντλια κενου τον εβαλα με το ζορι να βαλει μου ελεγε δε χρειζετε αλλα αμα το θες θα βαλουμε...

----------


## aris285

θέλω να πιάσω έναν τέτοιο μάστορα ψυκτικό και να τον βάλω μέσα σε ενα τέτοιο ψυχροστασιο να μου βρει την βλάβη, να δω τι ψάρια πιάνει???
 :Lol:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  

20190331_143029.jpg

----------


## picdev

εγώ συμπέρασμα δεν έχω βγάλει πάντως τι χρειάζεται τελικά στη συντήρηση , απλά επειδή η εξωτερική μονάδα αναφέρει γραμμάρια , θεώρησα οτι καλό ειναι να το ζυγίσεις μετά απο 10 χρόνια.
Κάπου διάβασα και οτι η πίεση παίζει ανάλογα τις συνθήκες, οπότε ο μονος τρόπος ειναι να βάλεις θερμόμετρο στην εξοδο να δεις 17.5 βαθμούς ?

----------


## picdev

> θέλω να πιάσω έναν τέτοιο μάστορα ψυκτικό και να τον βάλω μέσα σε ενα τέτοιο ψυχροστασιο να μου βρει την βλάβη, να δω τι ψάρια πιάνει???
>  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77648



εσύ βρε άρη πας στα οικιακά κλιματιστικά ? όταν κάνεις τέτοιες δουλειές?
διαβάζω πολλές λεπτομέρειες για τα είδη των φρέον, για τα συμβατά , συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες κτλ
και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχουν τεχνικοί που να το κατέχουν σε βάθος για τα οικιακά κλιματιστικά.

----------


## aris285

στην συντήρηση απαιτητέ αποσυναρμολογιση της πρόσοψης της εσωτερικής μονάδας και καθαρισμός με απολυμαντικό κυρίως ο ανεμιστήρας, άνοιγμα και καθαρισμός της εξωτερικής με ειδικό χημικό, και ελενχος απόδοσης αρχικά με θερμόμετρο στην έξοδο του αέρα οπου πρέπει να ειναι περίπου 10 βαθμούς λιγότερο από την θερμοκρασία χορου.
και ελενχος φρεον με μέτρηση της υπερθερμανσης του ψυκτικού υγρού για να δούμε αν έχει χάσει.

----------


## aris285

> εσύ βρε άρη πας στα οικιακά κλιματιστικά ? όταν κάνεις τέτοιες δουλειές?



το αποφευγω αλλα με παρακαλανε και τι να κανω.

----------


## sotron1

> στην συντήρηση απαιτητέ αποσυναρμολογιση της πρόσοψης της εσωτερικής μονάδας και καθαρισμός με απολυμαντικό κυρίως ο ανεμιστήρας, άνοιγμα και καθαρισμός της εξωτερικής με ειδικό χημικό, και ελενχος απόδοσης αρχικά με θερμόμετρο στην έξοδο του αέρα οπου πρέπει να ειναι περίπου 10 βαθμούς λιγότερο από την θερμοκρασία χορου.
> και ελενχος φρεον με μέτρηση της υπερθερμανσης του ψυκτικού υγρού για να δούμε αν έχει χάσει.



Τί είναι αυτό και πώς, που γίνεται ή μέτρηση ;

----------


## aris285

> Τί είναι αυτό και πώς, που γίνεται ή μέτρηση ;



Ναι μαλον αυτα ειναι κινεζικα για τους περισσότερους ακόμα και για πολλους ψυκτικούς. 
Βάζουμε θερμόμετρο στην χοντρή χαλκοσωληνα πριν την είσοδο της στην εξωτερική μονάδα και μετράμε την θερμοκρασία επιστροφής του φρεον, συγκρίνουμε με την θερμοκρασία βρασμού που μας την λέει το μανόμετρο και αν η θερμοκρασία της επιστροφής ειναι πάνω απο 5 βαθμούς απο την θερμοκρασία βρασμού τοτε σημενει οτι λείπει υγρο.

----------


## nepomuk

Τα οικιακα ειναι πλεον ολα inverter Υποχρεωτικα ,εδω και πολλα χρονια.
Η συντηρηση διαφοροποιειται και σε τι απο τα .. συμβατικα ; 
Υπαρχει η φημη οτι η "πλακετα" δηλ τα  ηλεκτρονικα της εξωτερικης μοναδας στα inverter 
ειναι ευεπιφορη σε βλαβες , πχ λογω διακυμανσεων της τασης , Αληθευει ετσι γενικα ,η 
ετυχε  σε καποιες παρτιδες, καποιες μαρκας  να αστοχει μεσα σε λιγα χρονια ; 
Ο χρηστης - καταναλωτης πρακτικα τι μπορει να κανει για να προστατεψει την πλακετα ;
Ας μας διαφωτισει καποιος ειδημων.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilllis

> Τα οικιακα ειναι πλεον ολα inverter Υποχρεωτικα ,εδω και πολλα χρονια.
> Η συντηρηση διαφοροποιειται και σε τι απο τα .. συμβατικα ; 
> Υπαρχει η φημη οτι η "πλακετα" δηλ τα  ηλεκτρονικα της εξωτερικης μοναδας στα inverter 
> ειναι ευεπιφορη σε βλαβες , πχ λογω διακυμανσεων της τασης , Αληθευει ετσι γενικα ,η 
> ετυχε  σε καποιες παρτιδες, καποιες μαρκας  να αστοχει μεσα σε λιγα χρονια ; 
> Ο χρηστης - καταναλωτης πρακτικα τι μπορει να κανει για να προστατεψει την πλακετα ;
> Ας μας διαφωτισει καποιος ειδημων.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## aris285

Το συστημα inverter ειναι ενα επιπλεον συστημα αρα και ενας λογος για βλαβη αν ειναι ευπαθη εξαρταται απο τον κατασκευαστη τους. Ο αδερφος μου εχει κλιμετιστικα sanyo inverter τα πρωτα inverter κλιματιστικα που κυκλοφωρησαν τα 90's με R22 και λειτουργουν ακομα χωρις να εχουν βγαλει καμια βλαβη.

----------


## sotron1

> Ναι μαλον αυτα ειναι κινεζικα για τους περισσότερους ακόμα και για πολλους ψυκτικούς. 
> Βάζουμε θερμόμετρο στην χοντρή χαλκοσωληνα πριν την είσοδο της στην εξωτερική μονάδα και μετράμε την θερμοκρασία επιστροφής του φρεον, συγκρίνουμε με την θερμοκρασία βρασμού που μας την λέει το μανόμετρο και αν η θερμοκρασία της επιστροφής ειναι πάνω απο 5 βαθμούς απο την θερμοκρασία βρασμού τοτε σημενει οτι λείπει υγρο.



Εδώ ;

liquid-line-split-03_orig1.jpg

----------


## aris285

Ναι εκει αλλα το θερμομετρο μεσα απο την μονωση της σωληνας ωστε να μην επηρεαζεται απο την θερμοκρασια του περιβαλοντος

----------

sotron1 (31-03-19)

----------


## picdev

απλά πράγματα αλλά οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν περάσει έξω απο σχολείο όχι απο μέσα.
στο τέλος θα πάρω ενα μανόμετρο , θερμόμετρο έχω να το βλέπω μονος μου  :Lol: 
καθαρισμα μου έκανε πάντως πολύ καλό

----------


## aris285

Ακη αυτες οι δουλειες γινονται το καλοκαιρι οπως ειπα τωρα δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι γιατι δεν θα εχεις σωστες ενδηξεις λογο συνθηκων.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Οχι δε ρωτησε οταν εφυγε πηγα στο μπαλκονι ειδα οτι λειπανε τα παλια τον προλαβα και του τα κατεβασα απο το αμαξι δεν κανουνε οπως λες 1ευρω αλλα 15 πηρε αν θυμαμε 70 και αντλια κενου τον εβαλα με το ζορι να βαλει μου ελεγε δε χρειζετε αλλα αμα το θες θα βαλουμε...



 ε οχι και 15..... 3€ το κιλό έχει ο χαλκός στην ανακύκλωση... με ενα μέτρο χαλκό κάνα μισό κιλό να βγάλεις το πολύ πολύ...  αγορά ο χαλκοσωληνας εχει κάπου στα 13€ το κιλό μην μπερδεύεσαι.. αλλά έτσι όπως λες να το έκανε όντως το έκλεψε..

----------


## Nemmesis

> απλά πράγματα αλλά οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν περάσει έξω απο σχολείο όχι απο μέσα.
> στο τέλος θα πάρω ενα μανόμετρο , θερμόμετρο έχω να το βλέπω μονος μου 
> καθαρισμα μου έκανε πάντως πολύ καλό




εδώ έτυχε να συναντήσω "συνάδελφο" που να μην ξέρει να μετρήσει με το πολυμετρο αν έχει διαρροή ο συμπιεστής και μου πουλούσε μούρη ότι μπορεί να περάσει 6 κλιματιστικά την ήμερα.... και για αντλία είχε ένα συμπιεστακη από ψυγείο... το έπαιζε και επιστήμονας γιατί είχε κολλήσει μια μπετοβεργα για χερούλι πάνω στο μοτέρ... λάστιχο από το μανόμετρο με ένα σφυκτιρα το είχε στον σωλήνα από τον συμπιεστή.. είχα βγάλει φώτο την "πατέντα" αλλά ρε γαμώτο άλλαξα κινητό... άντε να του πεις οτι για το r32 πρέπει να πάρεις άλλη αντλία κενού..

----------


## aris285

Εδω εμεις καναμε κενο σε αμμωνια με απλη αντλια και μετα την πεταγαμε  :Biggrin:

----------


## sotron1

> Ναι εκει αλλα το θερμομετρο μεσα απο την μονωση της σωληνας ωστε να μην επηρεαζεται απο την θερμοκρασια του περιβαλοντος



Και πώς διαβάζεται ;

Έχουμε συνδέσει το μανόμετρο χαμηλής. Π.χ έχουμε μια πίεση και από κάτω γράφει την θερμοκρασία, μετρώντας με το θερμόμετρο τον σωλήνα θα πρέπει να είναι τι στα φυσιολογικά του ;

Π.χ.

3.jpg

----------


## aris285

Βασικα αυτο το μανομετρο ειναι υψηλης πιεσης "κοκκινο"
Αλλα εστω οτι εχουμε φρεον r410a και το μανομετρο διχνει 7bar που οπως βλεπουμε στη κλιμακα θερμοκρασιας αντηστιχει σε 0 βαθμους θερμοκρασια βρασμου τοτε το θερμομετρο θα πρεπει να μας διχνει το πολυ 5 βαθμους αν ειναι υψηλοτερη η θερμοκρασια της σωληνας τοτε υπαρχει ελειψη υγρου. Αυτα τα μετραμε αφου λειτουργησει καμποση ωρα και σταθεροποιηθει η λειτουργια.

----------

sotron1 (01-04-19)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πριν  2  χρόνια  μου  είχε  τοποθετήσει  ένας  γνωστός  ένα  9αρι  MITSOUBISHI   με 410  φρεον  αντλία κενού  δεν  είχε  τι  πρέπει  να  κάνω?

----------


## aris285

> Πριν  2  χρόνια  μου  είχε  τοποθετήσει  ένας  γνωστός  ένα  9αρι  MITSOUBISHI   με 410  φρεον  αντλία κενού  δεν  είχε  τι  πρέπει  να  κάνω?



Εαν λειτουργει καλα μην κανεις τιποτα μονο καθαρισμο οποτε χρειαζεται. Αν δεν αποδιδει χρειαζεται αδειασμα κενο και ξαναγεμισμα.

----------


## sotron1

Με το άδειασμα που όλοι αναφερόμαστε υπάρχει τρόπος να συγκεντρώσουμε το φρέον χωρίς να έχουμε την αντλία συλλογής, εάν την λέω καλά.

Γιατί να το αφήσεις να φύγει στο περιβάλλον κάνει κακό στην τσέπη μας τώρα που έχει ακριβύνει το φρέον αλλά κάνει κακό και στο περιβάλλον.

----------


## aris285

> Με το άδειασμα που όλοι αναφερόμαστε υπάρχει τρόπος να συγκεντρώσουμε το φρέον χωρίς να έχουμε την αντλία συλλογής, εάν την λέω καλά.
> 
> Γιατί να το αφήσεις να φύγει στο περιβάλλον κάνει κακό στην τσέπη μας τώρα που έχει ακριβύνει το φρέον αλλά κάνει κακό και στο περιβάλλον.



Χωρίς αντλια δεν γίνεται αλλα και με την αντλια δεν θα το συγκεντρωσεις ολλο μια ποσοτητα θα μηνει μες την αντλια και αναγκαστικα θα παει για πεταμα. Γενικα οι αντλιες ειναι για να μαζεύουμε φρεον απο μεγαλα συστήματα που συμφέρει η ποσοτητα.

τώρα αν εχει αέρα στο σύστημα θα τον μαζέψεις και αυτόν όποτε δεν εχει νόημα. Απο την αλλη ολλα τα φρεον με κωδικό R4XX ειναι μιγματα που σημαίνει οτι αν εχεις χασει μια ποσοτητα εχει χαλασει η συνταγη και το φρεον δεν αποδιδει σωστα αρα θελει αντικατασταση.

----------

sotron1 (02-04-19)

----------


## picdev

νομίζω οτι πλέον το κλιματιστικό δεν βγάζει τοσο κρύο, ποσο έχει ενα φτηνό μανόμετρο ? αξιζει να πάρω ενα και να μετρήσω τη θερμοκρασία της σωλήνας ?

----------


## picdev

https://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/er...?sef_rewrite=1

----------


## antonis_p

> νομίζω οτι πλέον το κλιματιστικό δεν βγάζει τοσο κρύο, ποσο έχει ενα φτηνό μανόμετρο ? αξιζει να πάρω ενα και να μετρήσω τη θερμοκρασία της σωλήνας ?



δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η θερμοκρασία.
δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η υψηλή πίεση.

----------


## picdev

οκ έστω οτι παίρνω ενα μανόμετρο χαμηλής πίεσης, αντίστοιχα φτηνό, 
πιο πάνω μου προτάθηκε να μετρήσω θερμοκρασία σωλήνας και να τη συγκρίνω με αυτή που λέει το μανόμετρο

----------


## antonis_p

> οκ έστω οτι παίρνω ενα μανόμετρο χαμηλής πίεσης, αντίστοιχα φτηνό, 
> πιο πάνω μου προτάθηκε να μετρήσω θερμοκρασία σωλήνας και να τη συγκρίνω με αυτή που λέει το μανόμετρο



Οι πιο συνήθεις τρόποι να βάλεις ψυκτικό υγρό σε κλιματιστικό (οποιαδήποτε συσκευή με ψυκτικό κύκλο)
είναι:

α) με το βάρος. Λειτουργεί παντού.
β) με την μέθοδο ελέγχου της αναρρόφησης. Εκεί πρέπει να ξέρεις τις πιέσεις που δουλεύει κάθε ψυκτικό υγρό, να λάβεις υπόψιν την θερμοκρασία κλπ
γ) ενίοτε με αμπεροτσιμίδα.

Αν το κύκλωμα έχει αδειάσει, πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις πως δεν θα έχει μείνει υγρασία στο σύστημα (κενό, άζωτο κλπ)

*Σήμερα βρίσκεις οδηγίες σε άπειρες πηγές.*

----------


## antonis_p

Χωρίς να επέμβεις στο ψυκτικό κύκλωμα,
κάνεις μία αμπερομέτρηση και αν βρεις χαμηλότερη τιμή από αυτή που διαβάζεις στα χαρακτηριστικά,
μάλλον έχει χαθεί ποσότητα ψυκτικού υγρού.

----------


## picdev

αμπερομέτρηση κάνεις αλλά για τη τάση ? πόση απόκλιση επιτρέπεται ?

----------


## antonis_p

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο. Δουλευοντάς το στο κρύο, κάνει υγροποιήσεις;
Ο σωλήνας της αναρρόφησης, εκεί που μπαινει στην εξωτερική μονάδα, σχηματίζει πάνω του υγρασία;
Αν κάνει, μην μπεις σε έξοδα.
Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς, θέλει κάπως περισσότερο ψάξιμο.

----------


## yz8826

> άντε να του πεις οτι για το r32 πρέπει να πάρεις άλλη αντλία κενού..



Γιατί θέλει άλλη αντλία κενού το r32?  Τι αντλια θέλει δηλαδή;

----------


## aris285

> Γιατί θέλει άλλη αντλία κενού το r32?  Τι αντλια θέλει δηλαδή;



Αντιεκρηκτικου τυπου.

----------


## Samios60

εμβολοφόρο εεε που να δεις και ψυχροστασιο με screw !!!!! >1M btu

----------


## vasilllis

> Αντιεκρηκτικου τυπου.



ο λογος?αφου δεν εχει αεριο μεσα.

----------


## aris285

αν δεν εχει τιποτα παρα μονο αερα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. Αν ομως εχει r32 μαζι με αερα μια σπιθα και ΜΠΟΥΜ.

----------

kioan (19-06-19), 

vasilllis (19-06-19)

----------


## Nemmesis

αν και σου απάντησαν... για νέο κύκλωμα ναι ας πούμε δεν υπάρχει λόγος... αλλά μου έχει τύχει βάνα να χάνει από καινούργιο μηχάνημα μόλις έβγαλα την τάπα που είχε από το εργοστάσιο (κινέζικο βέβαια)... σε εκείνη την περίπτωση μετά από απόφαση του πελάτη έβαλα την αντλία και έκανα όσο κενό μπόρεσα αν είχα την απλή αντλία δεν θα το έκανα καν... (και πριν πεταχτούν να μιλήσουν οι άλλοι...)εγώ είπα στον πελάτη πως αφού χάνει έστω και τόσο η βάνα πρέπει να γίνει ανάκτηση μετά το κενό, με φίλτρο αφυγρανσης και μετά πλήρωση  αλλά ο πελάτης δεν ήθελε για τον λόγο ότι βιαζόταν!!!! αν και του είχα πει πως θα του χρέωνα μόνο τα 60 χιλιόμετρα που θα έκανα πάνε-έλα να για πάρω τον ανακυκλωτη... και ο ανακυκλωτης πάλι για r32... 700ειχε ο απλος πριν πόσα χρόνια... φαντάζεσαι πόσο θα κάνει ο r32... 
άρα μην σκέφτεσαι ότι επειδή τραβάει αέρα δεν χρειάζεται... εργαλείο είναι και βγαίνουν και βλάβες.... μην σκέφτεσαι μόνο τις εγκαταστασεις... 
ο έλληνας όμως δεν τους θέλει τέτοιους μάστορες... θέλει  τον κυρ.Κωστα που του αλλάζει τα καζανάκια να του περάσει και κλιματιστικό... ε θα το περάσει... θα πιει και 2-3 μπύρες μαζί... θα αφήσει και το σπίτι μουρδελο... και αυτό γιατί οι ψυκτικοί είναι ακριβοί αφού και ο κυρΚωστας μάστορας είναι και ξέρει... ας κάνει και δυο μέρες να περάσει το μηχάνημα και να στάζει από μέσα.. (το παράδειγμα δεν είναι τυχαίο μιας και πρόσφατα πέτυχα έναν γέρο υδραυλικό να περνάει μηχάνημα και στο τέλος έκανε εξαέρωση το r32 και όταν το έκανε είπε πως το 90ειδε ψυκτικό να το κάνει και πως δεν χρειάζεται αντλία. άντε να πείσεις τον πελάτη ποιος έχει δίκαιο όταν εγώ το 90 ήμουν 3 χρονών...)

----------


## Nemmesis

όσο για τον φόβο με το r32... είπαμε ευλεκτο οκ.. αλλά δεν είναι και βόμβα ... μην τρελαθούμε... και τα μισά ψυγεία είναι με r600 που είναι ισοβουτανιο (ένταξη θα μου πείτε είναι μικρότερες οι ποσότητες εκεί)
και το 410 το ένα από τα δυο συστατικά του είναι το r32... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT-1wPL0VnY

----------

kioan (20-06-19)

----------


## aris285

Και εγω δεν τα εχω σκασει να αγορασω αντλια για ευλεκτα μιας και δεν πολυκανω τετοιες δουλιες. Ομως οταν χρειαστικε κατι φορες κενο σε r600a πρεσαρισα R404a πρωτα μεσα και μετα εκανα κενο με απλη αντλια.

----------


## antonis_p

*VACUUM PUMPS*

*MYTH: Your Trade Counter may tell you that you need a new Vacuum Pump.*

Vacuum pumps remove air from pipework, They are not reclaim units.
If your expert tells you that you can get an electrical spark from a vacuum pump then please ask that what energy and what concentration of R32 refrigerant and air is required to cause combustion. Where is the R32 when this spark will happen? The system should be devoid of refrigerant.
If they have these figures at hand and can convince you otherwise then they know more than all of the experts I have been speaking to over the last two years. When you install your first R32 systems in the next few months, consider that, even if you are re-using existing R22, R407c or R410a pipework, you will not be allowing any trace of R32 to enter your vacuum pump.
*REALITY: Common Sense required.*

Check the specification of your existing vacuum pumps with the manufacturer, not the re-seller. Do they already have a backflow adapter installed? Do you really need a new one? Are any coming to the end of their life? You may have ten engineers and ten vacuum pumps. Plan your tooling requirements going forwards. Use common sense. Don’t send your engineer into an un-ventilated stairwell with a vacuum pump (or reclaim unit) you purchased in 1996.

https://www.logicool-ac.com/r32-myths-realities/

----------


## sotron1

Έβαλα φρέον R32 και για περίπου 20 μέρες το κλιματιστικό δούλευε κανονικά (νομίζω) πάντως πάγωνε το δωμάτιο. Από χθες  παπαλα, πετάει ζεστό αέρα. 

Πέταξα το παλιό μηχάνημα που είχε R410 και έβαλα νέο με R32 σε ήδη εγκατεστημένους σωλήνες. Μήπως  ήθελαν οι σωλήνες ξανά εκχύλωση; 

Για ποιο λόγο να χάσει το φρέον μετά από 20 περίπου ημέρες.

Έκανα κενό με αντλία και έβαλα φρέον 20 γραμμάρια περισσότερο από ότι λέει το ταμπελάκι.

----------

vasilllis (05-07-19)

----------


## elektronio

> Έβαλα φρέον R32 και για περίπου 20 μέρες το κλιματιστικό δούλευε κανονικά (νομίζω) πάντως πάγωνε το δωμάτιο. Από χθες  παπαλα, πετάει ζεστό αέρα. 
> 
> Πέταξα το παλιό μηχάνημα που είχε R410 και έβαλα νέο με R32 σε ήδη εγκατεστημένους σωλήνες. Μήπως  ήθελαν οι σωλήνες ξανά εκχύλωση; 
> 
> *Για ποιο λόγο να χάσει το φρέον μετά από 20 περίπου ημέρες.*
> 
> Έκανα κενό με αντλία και έβαλα φρέον 20 γραμμάρια περισσότερο από ότι λέει το ταμπελάκι.



Μπορεί να έχεις κάποια πολύ μικρή διαρροή που φυσικά δεν θα φαίνεται εύκολα αν χρειάζεται 20 μέρες για να αδειάσει το σύστημα. Και προφανώς δεν το έχασε μετά από 20 μέρες αλλά σταδιακά.
Πρόσεξε την εγκατάσταση γιατί μπορεί να χάσεις και το τωρινό φρέον. Με ένα πινέλο με σαπουνόνερο "βάψε" τα επίφοβα σημεία και αν δεις φυσαλίδες έχεις διαρροή.

----------


## vasilllis

> Έβαλα φρέον R32 και για περίπου 20 μέρες το κλιματιστικό δούλευε κανονικά (νομίζω) πάντως πάγωνε το δωμάτιο. Από χθες  παπαλα, πετάει ζεστό αέρα. 
> 
> Πέταξα το παλιό μηχάνημα που είχε R410 και έβαλα νέο με R32 σε ήδη εγκατεστημένους σωλήνες. Μήπως  ήθελαν οι σωλήνες ξανά εκχύλωση; 
> 
> Για ποιο λόγο να χάσει το φρέον μετά από 20 περίπου ημέρες.
> 
> Έκανα κενό με αντλία και έβαλα φρέον 20 γραμμάρια περισσότερο από ότι λέει το ταμπελάκι.



Εφόσον έκανες κενό ,έπρεπε να αντιληφθείς την διαρροή .ξανακάνει και άσε το μια ώρα τουλάχιστον να παρακολουθήσεις το μανομετρο.

----------


## sotron1

Έλυσα τα ρακόρ και η μικρή σωλήνα ήταν άστα να πάνε, φαγωμένη. Πώς δεν το είδα την πρώτη φορά;

Έκανα καινούργια εκχύλωση και στις 2 σωλήνες, έκανα κενό και έβαλα φρεόν όπως λέει ο κατασκευαστής.

Περιμένω τώρα πάλι γύρω στις 20 μέρες να δω εάν πέτυχε.

Στην διάρκεια του κενού το μανόμετρο σε μία ώρα έδειξε 100 mbar, μου είπανε καλά είναι.

Να το άφηνα και άλλο; δεν ξέρω.

Όλοι οι κατασκευαστές των μηχανημάτων στα προσπέκτους λένε 15 λεπτά.

Με σαπουνάδα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ανιχνευτή γιατί είναι πολύ μικρή η διαρροή και δεν φαίνεται.

Αυτό είναι το μανόμετρο που έχω στη φωτογραφία, είναι αποσυνδεδεμένο.

----------


## aris285

μια ωρα κενο????
10 λεπτα χρειαζεται για να κανει απολυτο κενο μια αντλια. 100mbar ελπιζω να ειναι αστοχεια του μανομετρου.
οταν κανουμε κενο μετα κλεινουμε την βανα των μανομετρων διοτι οταν σταματαει η αντλια υπαρχει μια μικρη επιστροφη αερα μεσα απο την αντλια προς το κυκλωμα.

----------


## sotron1

Έκανα 15 λεπτά κενό. Το άφησα το κύκλωμα για καμμιά ώρα και ο δείκτης πήγε στο 100 mbar.

Δεν περίμενα άλλο και έβαλα φρέον τα γραμμάρια που λέει ο κατασκευαστής.

Στο κύκλωμα άφησα τους σωλήνες, μια διπλή κάσα μανομέτρων και την αντλία. Με λίγα λόγια το άφησα όλο το σύστημα συνδεδεμένο, δεν έκλεισα τίποτα.

----------


## vasilllis

Ανάφερα χαρακτηριστικά.ξανακανε κενό(όση ώρα απαιτεί η εγκατάσταση συ και η αντλία σου) και άσε το μια ώρα να δεις αν εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται κενό στις ίδιες τιμές.

----------


## picdev

Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό noname δεν είναι ινβερτερ , 9αρι. Σαν απόδοση βγάζει 60 βαθμούς + στην έξοδο . Αλλά παρατήρησα ότι το χειριστήριο έχει τεράστια διαφορά από τη πραγματική θερμοκρασία .
Δηλαδή για να έχει μια συνεχόμενη λειτουργία πρέπει να το έχω στους 26 βαθμούς(ζεστό ) . Αλλιώς σταματάει τελείως και ανεβάζει πάνω τα πτερύγια , και μετά από λίγο ξαναρχίζει .
Επειδή ήταν παλιό και έγινε νέα εγκατάσταση είπα να γεμίσει το φρέον από την αρχή με ζυγαριά. 
Από καθάρισμα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση καθαρίστηκε το καλοκαίρι .
Τι μπορώ να κοιτάξω.? Να βάλω δικό μου αισθητήριο στο σημείο που είναι το δικό του αισθητήριο για σύγκριση ? Να βγάλω το δικό του αισθητήριο εκτός πλαστικού ?

Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris285

> Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό noname δεν είναι ινβερτερ , 9αρι. Σαν απόδοση βγάζει 60 βαθμούς + στην έξοδο . Αλλά παρατήρησα ότι το χειριστήριο έχει τεράστια διαφορά από τη πραγματική θερμοκρασία .
> Δηλαδή για να έχει μια συνεχόμενη λειτουργία πρέπει να το έχω στους 26 βαθμούς(ζεστό ) . Αλλιώς σταματάει τελείως και ανεβάζει πάνω τα πτερύγια , και μετά από λίγο ξαναρχίζει .
> Επειδή ήταν παλιό και έγινε νέα εγκατάσταση είπα να γεμίσει το φρέον από την αρχή με ζυγαριά. 
> Από καθάρισμα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση καθαρίστηκε το καλοκαίρι .
> Τι μπορώ να κοιτάξω.? Να βάλω δικό μου αισθητήριο στο σημείο που είναι το δικό του αισθητήριο για σύγκριση ? Να βγάλω το δικό του αισθητήριο εκτός πλαστικού ?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



χρόνια πολλά.
ο θερμος αέρας παει πανω. Οποτε αν ειναι και ψηλοταβανο το δωματιο εκει ψηλα πιθανόν να εχει την θερμοκρασια που του λες εσυ αλλα εσυ στα χαμηλά να κρυώνεις!!!

----------

pstratos (25-12-21), 

vasilllis (25-12-21)

----------


## picdev

> χρόνια πολλά.
> ο θερμος αέρας παει πανω. Οποτε αν ειναι και ψηλοταβανο το δωματιο εκει ψηλα πιθανόν να εχει την θερμοκρασια που του λες εσυ αλλα εσυ στα χαμηλά να κρυώνεις!!!



Το ξέρω αλλά ανοίγει για 2 λεπτά , και κλείνει πάλι και ξανά μάνα . Έριξα τις γρίλιες αριστερά και κάπως βελτιώθηκε .
Χρόνια πολλά merry Christmas

Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

> χρόνια πολλά.
> ο θερμος αέρας παει πανω. Οποτε αν ειναι και ψηλοταβανο το δωματιο εκει ψηλα πιθανόν να εχει την θερμοκρασια που του λες εσυ αλλα εσυ στα χαμηλά να κρυώνεις!!!



Τώρα που σε βρήκα εύκαιρο χαχα.
Για εντοπισμό διαρροής ο τεχνικός  , τι εργαλεία ρέπει να έχει ? Χρώμα ? Ηλεκτρονικό όργανο ? 
Με άζωτο μόνο κάνεις δουλειά για μικρή διαρροή ? 

Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν μάλλον βρέθηκε ο ένοχος ,  από περιέργεια άνοιξα το κλιματιστικό και τα αποσπώμενα φίλτρα είχαν μισό πόντο σκόνη ! Τα στοιχεία είναι καθαρά .
Είχε δουλέψει 2 μήνες το καλοκαίρι .
Στο άλλο δωμάτιο σχεδόν πεντακάθαρα .
Πάντως δεν έχω ξανά  δει τόσο βρόμικα φίλτρα μου έκανε εντύπωση . 
Το αισθητήριο ήταν πίσω από τα φίλτρα !

Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Συμπέρασμα: να βάζεις πιο συχνά ηλεκτρική και σφουγγαρίστρα και όχι μόνο όσα βλέπει η πεθερά.

----------


## picdev

> Συμπέρασμα: να βάζεις πιο συχνά ηλεκτρική και σφουγγαρίστρα και όχι μόνο όσα βλέπει η πεθερά.



φιλε μου φιλικά στο λέω , κοιτα το δικό σου αχούρι που μένεις. 
Στο δικό μου σπιτι όχι μέσα δεν θα σε εβαζα αλλά ούτε απέξω δεν περνάς.
Αμα θες να σου στειλω φωτογραφίες σε pm να σου φύγει η απορία

----------


## MacGyver

> .. άνοιξα το κλιματιστικό και τα αποσπώμενα φίλτρα είχαν μισό πόντο σκόνη ! Είχε δουλέψει 2 μήνες το καλοκαίρι .
> Πάντως δεν έχω ξανά  δει τόσο βρόμικα φίλτρα μου έκανε εντύπωση . 
> Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Κακώς φορτώνεις, απλά τα δικά σου λόγια σχολίασα με χιούμορ, χωρίς να προσθέσω το παραμικρό. 
Ίσως την έφερε ο Αι Βασίλης. Anyways με γειά το παλάτι.

----------

mikemtb (28-12-21)

----------

